# taking canesten for thrush



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi

Wondering if you could advise. Started with thrush and about to take oral capsule when I noiced it said to check if trying for a baby. I have just had day 21 scan and will be starting injections on SP when my A/F arrives (which I think will be in next couple of days). Is it ok to takethe canesten tonight?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Perfectly fine to take during treatment. It can be used in pregnancy if needed so can't see why if would be an issue during ART cycles. Should clear up pretty quick anyway with the capsule.

All the best for treatment  
Maz x


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thanks for such a quick response - I'll take it now 

Jo


----------

